# Why is the forum asking...



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

...for permission to use my location?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you're on the mobile view it does that because ad units are GEO tagged, you can deny it access and get location neutral ads as well

Kyle


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Yungster said:


> If you're on the mobile view it does that because ad units are GEO tagged, you can deny it access and get location neutral ads as well
> 
> Kyle


Thanks Kyle. I'm on an iPad in full mode. Your reply make good sense. Thanks again for your time.


----------

